# Toro ProStripe 560 (VIDEO) Review.



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey, y'all

So I finally got around to doing a full review of the ProStripe 560. I know there is a lack of info / reviews out there. I've had mine a full season now.

If you're thinking about the ProStripe VS a Reel Mower - check this out.

I tried to answer all your questions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxE3fls4lOg


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm so excited for this video... it'll have to wait until the morning though as the wife and dog are asleep next to me :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Great video again!


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

RozWeston said:


> Get A Reel


Wow... I was having that debate myself, I'm glad you answered the question for me. Wonderful video!

I also loved your editing, music choices. And the intro was hilarious!


----------



## Rob87 (Sep 17, 2019)

Great review! Do you talk lawns on your morning show too? I'll have to tune in more!


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks again for the review!


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@RozWeston Awesome review! Thank you!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Good video. I was curious about why these are not more common in the US, but I think you explained it at the end.

Nice bloopers in the beginning. Normally I just skip the first 30 seconds of videos because they are pointless and I am impatient, but yours was pretty funny.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Way to keep it *REEL* brotha!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Great video again!


thank you! now I'm looking around the garage for other things to review! I was thinking of letting my 9 year old have a go with the GM1600!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

BobRoss said:


> Good video. I was curious about why these are not more common in the US, but I think you explained it at the end.
> 
> Nice bloopers in the beginning. Normally I just skip the first 30 seconds of videos because they are pointless and I am impatient, but yours was pretty funny.


Yeah, the deeper I go into lawn care, and this community, I ask myself similar questions. I had to have the ProStripe sent to Toronto from The US. There wasn't a single one in the entire country. But that said, reel mowers are almost harder to come by - have you ever come across anywhere that sold True Cut? Or California Trimmer? Or any of the other companies that make reels? It was maddening when I started looking.

Last year before Swardman really took off I was emailing with them - and even then, they were going to have to send me one from Europe.

The lawn game is tough in Canada, man.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Rob87 said:


> Great review! Do you talk lawns on your morning show too? I'll have to tune in more!


Not a ton on the morning show, but on the PodCast we've gone deep on a few topics. We have more time to sit around and BS about lawns and food and whatever else. But believe me, if I could do an entire show on this... I WOULD!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

RozWeston said:


> BobRoss said:
> 
> 
> > Good video. I was curious about why these are not more common in the US, but I think you explained it at the end.
> ...


I have not really looked at reels reel deep yet, because I cut higher than 2". I looked into the rotary rollers for a while, then I realized that they are all around 2" anyways. Either way, I was super curious on how it performed.

I will say, the more time I spend on here, the more I want to get a reel to try out! All my friends think I am crazy about how much I am into my lawn already. Owning a reel I think would really blow their minds. I have never seen a reel mower used on a residential lawn here before.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

RozWeston said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video again!
> ...


I also have a 9 year old. I tell him that he is in charge when I am away on business..... of the important things anyway...lawn, thermostat, BBQ, TV remote, snowblower etc.

Not sure if he is ready to lay down some stripes, but how else will they learn.......

I am with you on the stripes... glad to see there is someone else within 100 Kms that could be just as crazy as me...


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Great video.

The below is from my email to the distributor of the Toro golf equipment. I had to have it shipped from 4 hour away:

"The major changes in the two model years are as follows:
2018
Briggs Engine
Single Speed Transmission
2019
Kawasaki Engine
Three Speed Transmission
Blade Brake Clutch"

The gas tank on the new version is big enough to do my 18k without having to fill up. My sod is new, so I am mowing at the highest setting, for the most part. The stripes are great, but seeing how the forecast is for up to 12" of snow this weekend, I may be done cutting for a little bit.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Great video as always Roz. I may even switch over from Satellite and tune into FM for the first time in a decade and listen to your show!

The fact is most people in Canada just don't care enough about their lawn for the big companies to carry products like the pro stripe. Just look at the cosmetic lawn chemical bans we have. It's very difficult for us to keep our grass growing and healthy.

I got lucky that another member found a golf course that had closed last fall and had 4 Toro's for sale. It was only an hour and 15 minute drive out to Ashburn, ON to pick it up.

I had my 2 year old hold on the other day while I stepped back and took a pic - I had the throttle all the way down. He was loving it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Harts.. are they still selling machines out in Ashburn?


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

mtroo said:


> Great video.
> 
> The below is from my email to the distributor of the Toro golf equipment. I had to have it shipped from 4 hour away:
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine has the Briggs engine. It sounds awesome, though! It's a killer sounding mower.

Oh, man! You're getting snow already? It was 30 degrees and humid AF in Toronto this weekend

Sorry, man.

Go Leafs!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Harts said:


> Great video as always Roz. I may even switch over from Satellite and tune into FM for the first time in a decade and listen to your show!
> 
> The fact is most people in Canada just don't care enough about their lawn for the big companies to carry products like the pro stripe. Just look at the cosmetic lawn chemical bans we have. It's very difficult for us to keep our grass growing and healthy.
> 
> ...


I mean, if you DID listen, that'd be great. However, just download the PodCast and listen to us after Howard wraps up... I know a TON of people that have that routine!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Haha. Not a Howard fan. More of a Jim and Sam listener. Although O and A were pretty great in their prime.

Hope to see more videos!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> What are you guys talking about?


Sorry, a bit inside. I do a radio and TV show in Canada. But lawns are my passion! I'll keep it to lawns on here. My bad.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

RozWeston said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys talking about?
> ...


No you're good - I don't think he meant it like that at all.

I'm always intrigued by the various backgrounds among the membership here - with this common thread of love for lawns. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was just lost in the conversation. Now it makes sense. Discuss any topic you want, not just lawns.

I loved the persistence in the start of the video. I would have given up at the 3rd attempt.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Since I got mentioned...I guess I have to buy one. :lol:

Or a reel....

Do any reels go to 2" HOC?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Sinclair 1) you just bought a second mower. 2) You're getting a reel. Forget 2".

You should do a drive by and take mine for a test run! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@g-man I was listing the radio guys I listen to on Sirius XM. By all accounts Roz is entertaining. He's kind of a big deal here!

Maybe I will listen to his podcast.


----------

